

Cool 1970s Calculators - Sidez
http://www.vintage-technology.info/pages/calculators/general/calccompany.htm

======
bdfh42
Most people forget that calculators did not start with the electronics
revolution. Before that there were hand cranked and electric motor powered
calculators. Division was a bit slow as it took the form of repeated
subtraction and even multiplication required some patience but they were
effective tools when you needed greater accuracy than was available from log
tables and slide rules.

------
ScottWhigham
Calculator porn? There's now calculator porn on the internet? Oh man...

